# MI: Marijuana dispensaries sued



## NorCalHal (Dec 21, 2011)

LANSING &#8211; Following an extensive Michigan State Police investigation of illegal activities at a chain of Lansing-area marijuana dispensaries, Attorney General Bill Schuette filed lawsuits in Ingham and Jackson counties to have three operations closed because they are public nuisances operating in violation of state law. 

&#8220;The courts have made it clear that marijuana sales and so-called dispensaries are illegal under state law,&#8221; Schuette said. &#8220;The law enforcement community simply cannot look the other way when the law is being broken and putting public safety at risk.&#8221; 

The lawsuits were filed against Daniel Trevino, owner/operator of three Hydro World marijuana dispensaries operated in Lansing and Jackson, and is based on a Michigan Court of Appeals ruling that that dispensaries are not permitted under the Michigan Medical Marijuana Act (MMMA). 

The investigation by Michigan State Police, conducted from April 26, 2011, to September 28, 2011, unveiled the following scenario: 

Undercover officers were charged fees by Hydro World employees to apply for a state &#8220;patient card&#8221; under the MMMA. It is alleged Hydro World employees collected the completed forms, and in one case a $70 fee, from the undercover officers. Upon returning to the stores at a later time, World employees then provided the officers medical certifications required under the MMMA to become a &#8220;patient&#8221;, pre-signed by a physician. The officers had not met or seen the physician who signed the certification, nor had they provided any medical records.

Further investigation by Michigan State Police revealed that none of the undercover officers were ever properly registered by Hydro World with the Michigan Medical Marijuana Program, and none of the sellers were registered &#8220;caregivers&#8221; in the transactions. Despite this fact, it is alleged the undercover officers were later sold marijuana on multiple occasions by Hydro World employees, in violation of state law. Schuette filed two separate civil actions against Hydro World, one in Ingham County Circuit Court and one in Jackson County Circuit Court. Once each case is assigned to a judge, the defendants will have an opportunity to file responses, after which it is expected hearing dates will be set in each county. 

Schuette noted the Michigan Court of Appeals ruled earlier this year in People v. McQueen that the Michigan Medical Marihuana Act (MMMA) does not authorize dispensaries and said he supports efforts by law enforcement, prosecutors and local governments to shut them down. 

The Court of Appeals concluded that: 
_n The MMMA does not legalize marijuana;
n The MMMA authorizes marijuana use only in &#8220;very limited circumstances;&#8221;
n The &#8220;medical use&#8221; of marijuana does not include the sale of marihuana; and
n The MMMA does not authorize marijuana dispensaries._ 

Earlier this year, Schuette joined Isabella County Prosecutor Larry Burdick, Midland County Prosecutor Michael Carpenter and Chesterfield Township in support of their efforts to close dispensaries in their respective communities.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 21, 2011)

Hal, there's bad all over the world, pointing out the problems in MI doesn't take away from yours, my friend!  

You should realize though, as I pointed out, Bill's been all tight in the panties for some time now, sees what's going on all over and then wants to make sure it's not gonna happen in MI.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2011)

So let me see if I got this right.

According to this article, The sales and the opening of any dispensaries has been illegal since the passing of the mmma laws in MI, but they knowingly did it anyways.

In Cali it is legal till each county/city made their own regulations since no regulations were in placed when the state wide law was passed.



Is that correct or am I reading this wrong?:confused2:


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 22, 2011)

No PC, You are correct.

Again, Roddy has to point it all back to Cali. This has nothing to do with Cali.

I was just suprised to read this. I thought MI folks did no wrong, as they had other States "mistakes" to NOT follow.

Classic.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't recall a soul saying MI was pure as driven snow, wonder where you read that?? I also wonder where our local lawbreakers learned their "maverick" ways...

I stand by my comment. It's been printed in papers and on the news how Bill has viewed you all...why do you suppose I complain about it every time I can??


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I was just suprised to read this. I thought MI folks did no wrong, as they had other States "mistakes" to NOT follow.
> 
> .



That is the same impression I got from reading Roddy's posts on the subject.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

did someone quack?? :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Awww Hal, don't send me profanity just because you're trying to stir the pot! It's all good, my friend! I already know how these threads will go, so please count me out! So glad I'm going on vacation....

Have fun!!


----------



## Sol (Dec 22, 2011)

same dog n pony show. Statae opens MMshops, state sends out 'public nuicances' to stir up crap, state closes MMshops to appease the public and everyone's happy

 Retarded


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 22, 2011)

This is the way I see it coming down (in all states) First the state will declare all mmj cards to be invallid -- They will appoint their own state approved doctors and make everyone go through them to get a new MMJ card. Inspectors will be positioned at dispenceries, and it will take a long time to get a new card even if you are dying from cancer. This will close down the dispenceries because of their high overhead and expences. End of problem.

If you want to smoke weed legally, you are going to have to pass laws that make weed legal -- IMO this whole MMJ thing has been a mistake.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> did someone quack?? :rofl:



Did someone stick their foot in their mouth again :rofl::rofl:

And if you are trying to intimidate me, it is not gonna work.:ignore: :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

hxxp://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(cz4pof2raw2z1k55aauyxlzr))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-Initiated-Law-1-of-2008

Hey duck, you ever read this?? Care to point out any wording on dispensaries?? :rofl: methinks not, but maybe I missed it??


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

And if you are trying to intimidate me, it is not gonna work. 

Not at all, I'd not waste my time on such silliness, that's your game.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

And now that I've done my part with truth and disclosure...have fun with all this!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2011)

What truth Roddy? Maybe you can point it out where it allows dispensaries? All I see is patient and primary caregiver nothing about dispensaries.

This is where your State's AG and Judges are getting that dispensaries are not allowed



			
				http://www.legislature.mi.gov/%28S%28rvbre4vkfrp5bnin4cpp2d3u%29%29/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-333-26426 said:
			
		

> 333.26426 Administration and enforcement of rules by department.
> (d) The department shall issue a registry identification card to the primary caregiver, if any, who is named in a qualifying patient's approved application; provided that each qualifying patient can have no more than 1 primary caregiver, and a primary caregiver may assist no more than 5 qualifying patients with their medical use of marihuana.



 So to me it looks like you are allowed 1 primary caregiver and that caregiver can only assist 5 patients. How many patients does a dispensary have? 



			
				http://www.legislature.mi.gov/%28S%28rvbre4vkfrp5bnin4cpp2d3u%29%29/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-333-26424 said:
			
		

> 4. Protections for the Medical Use of Marihuana.
> 
> (b) A primary caregiver who has been issued and possesses a registry identification card shall not be subject to arrest, prosecution, or penalty in any manner, or denied any right or privilege, including but not limited to civil penalty or disciplinary action by a business or occupational or professional licensing board or bureau, for assisting a qualifying patient to whom he or she is connected through the department's registration process with the medical use of marihuana in accordance with this act, provided that the primary caregiver possesses an amount of marihuana that does not exceed:
> 
> ...



So lets say your primary caregiver is a dispensary with the legal limits of 5 patients and 2.5 ounces per patients that totals to 12.5 ounces is all they are allowed to stock in their dispensary.


So you are saying your State's AG is wrong along with the appeals court? Those seem to be the people that count. Have you even read the laws Roddy?




> Medical marijuana dispensaries are not only a public nuisance, theyre illegal under the 2008 citizen-initiated law that doesnt allow for the sale of the drug, a three-judge panel of the Michigan Court of Appeals ruled.





> State Attorney General Bill Schuette has gone to court to close down three mid-Michigan marijuana dispensaries. Schuettes lawsuits say the dispensaries are public nuisances that are operating outside Michigans medical marijuana act.





> Specifically, the medical use of marijuana, as defined by the Michigan Medical Marijuana Act, does not include patient-to-patient sales of marijuana, and no other provision of the MMMA can be read to permit such sales, the court ruled.Therefore, defendants have no authority to actively engage in and carry out the selling of marijuana between (apothecary) members.
> Through the group, defendants actively participate in the 'sale' of marijuana between CA members, but the 'medical use' of marijuana does not include the sale of marijuana.




I guess it does not mean a thing what you say Roddy it is what the AG and Judges say. But thats right Roddy is never wrong :rofl:



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Not at all, I'd not waste my time on such silliness, that's your game.



Thats the only game you know Roddy.:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

hxxp://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(cz4pof2raw2z1k55aauyxlzr))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-Initiated-Law-1-of-2008

Hey duck,* you ever read this?? Care to point out any wording on dispensaries??*  methinks not, but maybe I missed it??

try again....


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Just so you understand, btw, dispensaries are what we're talking about....not caregivers. Caregivers...allowed. It's in the language, you even found it!!! Dispensaries...no language, anywhere....ever.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(cz4pof2raw2z1k55aauyxlzr))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-Initiated-Law-1-of-2008
> 
> Hey duck,* you ever read this?? Care to point out any wording on dispensaries??*  methinks not, but maybe I missed it??
> 
> try again....



Yes I read it that is where I got the quotes from:doh: and it is quite obvious that you have not. Please reread my post.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow...really gonna stick with that huh. I won't argue it, you're obviously right :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2011)

Even if dispensaries were allowed they are only allowed to have 5 patients at 2.5 ounces per patient for a total of 12.5 ounces. How many dispensaries have only 5 patients and 12.5 ounces. 

Jeepers read your own laws will ya


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah Roddy you are wrong again. What I stated is what your law allows.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

If it's easier for you to pretend you haven't a clue the difference between a caregiver and a dispensary, I'll definitely be the bigger man, once again.

Have a very good day there, my friend!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2011)

I know the difference.

Why don't you just man up and admit you are wrong and do not know your own state laws?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2011)

Roddy it looks to me like you need to set down with someone and have them explain your state laws to you


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm seriously all ears, ozzy. I'm a caregiver, I have 3 patients currently, I am allowed up to 5. *I am not considered a dispensary*. What am I missing?? I am licensed by the state for each patient as outlined in the law I posted. I had to clear a processing to be made caregiver for each patient.

A dispensary is a place any card member can enter and buy their meds....no need to be issued to the person as being their patient. I know people who aren't even caregivers who own dispensaries, just cardholders themselves.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2011)

The way your state laws are written the "dispensaries" are illegal and those people running them are just drug dealers trying to get by, by saying their caregivers.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Please show me where it sdays that in the laws, I have seen nothing saying that....I am a caregiver licensed, I don't only say it, the state does.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2011)

There is no provision allowing dispensaries in the law so they are illegal


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

There is no wording in there about dispensaries...period. Which is exactly what I've said all along.

_(b) A primary caregiver who has been issued and possesses a registry identification card shall not be subject to arrest, prosecution, or penalty in any manner, or denied any right or privilege, including but not limited to civil penalty or disciplinary action by a business or occupational or professional licensing board or bureau, for assisting a qualifying patient to whom he or she is connected through the department's registration process with the medical use of marihuana in accordance with this act, provided that the primary caregiver possesses an amount of marihuana that does not exceed:

(1) 2.5 ounces of usable marihuana for each qualifying patient to whom he or she is connected through the department's registration process; and

(2) for each registered qualifying patient who has specified that the primary caregiver will be allowed under state law to cultivate marihuana for the qualifying patient, 12 marihuana plants kept in an enclosed, locked facility; and

(3) any incidental amount of seeds, stalks, and unusable roots._


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

_So let me see if I got this right.

According to this article, The sales and the opening of any dispensaries has been illegal since the passing of the mmma laws in MI, but they knowingly did it anyways._

_No PC, You are correct.

Again, Roddy has to point it all back to Cali. This has nothing to do with Cali.

I was just suprised to read this. I thought MI folks did no wrong, as they had other States "mistakes" to NOT follow._

Right here is where the whole argument starts....duck feigning we would be so brass, Hal pretending it's true...when a short while back, Hal himself posted the beginning of Cali's laws and stated the "mavericks" didn't have wording in their law for distribution _"what did we know"_.

Now, it's not in MI's law either....again, as I said, we followed Cali's lead.

If there's something I'm missing, I'm truly sorry.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2011)

There is nothing in the MMMA that permits dispensaries(they HAVE to be address in tthe letters of law to be legal) so they are illegal and the people operating them are doing nothing but breaking the law. Til there are laws passed that either allow them or ban them completely LEO will continue to bust them, they are just inforcing existing laws against marijuana


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

There aren't any busts going on to my knowledge...not a one around me at all. In fact, the article mentioned 3 dispensaries, which had sold to undercover cops etc. My thought is they are waiting to find out what the state supreme court thinks...


----------



## Roddy (Dec 22, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Roddy it looks to me like you need to set down with someone and have them explain your state laws to you



I do understand the law quite well. We don't have language for dispensaries, this does not make caregivers illegal. Being a caregiver does not make one a dispensary. 

I'm hoping this is where one of our (MI) big guys jumps in and brings us "bill 420".....personally!  Kinda why I asked who brought it in for Cali a thread or 4 back!  Thanks for a rational conversation, ozzy!! Much more fun to participate in!!

And I'll say this (although I'm sure it'll start another argument, but it's true), I fear we'll have a rough go since we've already seen how the collective deal has worked out in the past.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I do understand the law quite well. We don't have language for dispensaries, this does not make caregivers illegal. Being a caregiver does not make one a dispensary.





			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Just so you understand, btw, dispensaries are what we're talking about....not caregivers.



We were talking about dispensaries:doh:

This is who the* law protects from prosecution* and only if they follow the rules.



			
				Section 333.26424 of the MI MMMA said:
			
		

> 4. *Protections for the Medical Use of Marihuana.*
> 
> Sec. 4. (a) *A qualifying patient *who has been issued and possesses a registry identification card shall not be subject to arrest, prosecution, or penalty in any manner, or denied any right or privilege, including but not limited to civil penalty or disciplinary action by a business or occupational or professional licensing board or bureau, for the medical use of marihuana in accordance with this act, provided that the qualifying patient possesses an amount of marihuana that does not exceed 2.5 ounces of usable marihuana, and, if the qualifying patient has not specified that a primary caregiver will be allowed under state law to cultivate marihuana for the qualifying patient, 12 marihuana plants kept in an enclosed, locked facility. Any incidental amount of seeds, stalks, and unusable roots shall also be allowed under state law and shall not be included in this amount.
> 
> ...



Any other person or business is *not* protected from prosecution

Now do you comprehend?


----------



## Roddy (Dec 23, 2011)

Again, THANKS for the great conversation, Ozzy, this is obviously where I need to hop back out!!

Have fun!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> this is obviously where I need to hop back out!!



That is the most intelligent thing you have said so far in this discussion


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 23, 2011)

It's sad, Sad Roddy can't take responsibility for his own State and has to point at others. What is Sadder, is he actually knows Dispensary operators and hangs out with the Criminal element.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 23, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> If you want to smoke weed legally, you are going to have to pass laws that make weed legal -- IMO this whole MMJ thing has been a mistake.


 
I hear ya Hemper, and I was of the same thoughts a few years back.
Then I woke up. I realized that it is here to stay, and it is never going to go the other way.
Your an old cat, so you should know about NORML. They have been trying for years to get MJ laws changed, to NO AVAIL.
MMJ was the only option to get laws on the books to protect people from prosecution. That is the whole thing bro, to protect folks from prosecution.

Sure, in a perfect world, MJ would have never been Illegal, but, it is.
I am thankful that my State has laws on the books to protect us, and I would think that other tokers would be all for it, but some just hate.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't get me wrong Hal, I think what you-all have done in Cali is a good start. You people have made a lot of folks realize that weed can be benificial as medicine, and you have done a lot in dispelling the myth that weed is evil. The next step is going to be difficult though because this loophole in the law you have created using MMJ as your vehicle to be able to smoke without fear of prosecution is being taken advantage of big time. The conservatives see what is going on, and there are many more of them than there are weed smokers. You-all past a "medical" marijuana law, but are acting and behaving as though weed has been legalized. It hasn't been legalized, and by opening thousands of dispenceries and issuing cards to anyone who wants to smoke weed, you have doomed the movement. It is only a matter of time... JMHO

peace


----------



## Roddy (Dec 23, 2011)

Some in Cali say their mavericks....even admit merrily they're breaking the law for change. We're going to court and working the system legally, and I'm hanging with criminals??  Or did you forget we're taking the matter to the higher courts to decide???


----------



## Irish (Dec 23, 2011)

so then alls we need to do in nov is to vote in a leader that stays true to his word...dr paul says its not up to the gov to tell me what i can put into my body, and they are too far over-reaching...(<thieves). and he is all for the constitution in every sense...ding ding ding, sounds like a winner to this old head to hear someone speaking the truth...

please vote responsibly...and often...


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 23, 2011)

dispensaries -- ok, I learned the correct spelling of the word.

My degree in English is about as bogus as your MMj card.  j/k


----------



## Irish (Dec 23, 2011)

whats an mmj card? is that something you scrape your seeds with?


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe there exists a group of "business men" who actually have hold of the reins of our government. The Pres is only a figure head and these "good ol' boys" control him like a puppet on strings. There has been a silent coup in America. Big business runs our country now. We no longer have a government for the people or by the people, and we haven't for a long time. I believe Dr. Paul is our best bet as well, but I thought Obama was going to change things, and what a joke that was. Voting is a joke as well. No matter who is elected it will still be business as usual. JMO

peace


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2011)

The Invert Brass hold all the keys Hemper


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice to see things hve not changed much.....Roddy is still always right and the rest of us are always wrong.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 23, 2011)

As long as we know this, Hammy, why all the arguing?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 23, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> so then alls we need to do in nov is to vote in a leader that stays true to his word...dr paul says its not up to the gov to tell me what i can put into my body, and they are too far over-reaching...(<thieves). and he is all for the constitution in every sense...ding ding ding, sounds like a winner to this old head to hear someone speaking the truth...
> 
> please vote responsibly...and often...



If only we can trust those in power to do what's right.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice to see things hve not changed much.....Roddy is still always right and the rest of us are always wrong.





HL..Some people just do not understand/comprehend sarcasm either.
 Some people are just a waste of good air that others could use.

And jeepers I hope we are not talking politics cause we all know that is against the rules.


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> As long as we know this, Hammy, why all the arguing?? :rofl: :rofl:




Arguing? Been too busy with work to argue or post much....not sure who you are referring to.   It seems you can still argue yourself in circles though....glad to see that hasn't changed.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 23, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> It seems you can still argue yourself in circles though....glad to see that hasn't changed.




And it never will:rofl:

That seems to be the only thing he is good at:rofl:


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 23, 2011)

Roddy just can't take responsibility for his own statesmen, he has to point at others, laughable.
It makes me happy though, as from Roddy's take, they can't do anything themselves, they have to follow our lead...again.

The whole point is MI is in FAR worse shape then other states. 
MI is tryin' to be like Mike, but have no legal backing AT ALL.
In my State, Dispensaries are recognised by the State as law abiding businesses, where as MI is just a State full of mavericks trying to make a buck, Roddy included.

You call yourself a "caregiver", but really, all you do is grow weed for them. A caregiver, in my state, is someone who provides for the well being of a patient, to include day to day care, not just growing weed. What a joke.
You law never stated anything about collective grows or dispensaries, so what the heck is going on out there? You can point at my state all you want, it's your state giving MMJ a bad name bro.


I gotta give it up For Colorado, they have prob the best MMJ laws on the books.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 23, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Some in Cali say their mavericks....even admit merrily they're breaking the law for change. We're going to court and working the system legally, and I'm hanging with criminals??  Or did you forget we're taking the matter to the higher courts to decide???


 
Truly clueless. 

The only law cali is breaking is Federal law bud, just like everybody in all 50 states.

Your hanging with criminal because you yourself admitted your personal friends own dispensaries in your state.
You also admitted  that dispensaries are illegal in your state.

Therefore, you hang with criminals. 

There is no way you can argue that bro.

Cali has a ruleset in place, and has had for years. Our fight is not with the State. It is 2 - fold.
I'll type slow so maybe you can understand.

Cali's issue is with individual cities/counties to either adopt local regulations for dispensary operations, or ban them. If there is no local regulations, then folks are operating by the States guidelines. 
When a dispensary moves into an area that does not have local regulations, this is what is causing the stir.  The local goverment either plays ball, or they simply ban them.
This is something that happens all the time. Some cities have Strip Clubs, Some don't. EXACT same thing.

The other issue is the fight with the Feds. This is ongoing. The fact that they are in my State more then others is because we have been established longer and have alot more dispensaries. Easier taget, plain and simple.

Your issue is that you have CLEAR laws stating that a dispensary is Illegal, and you boys just do it anyway, to hell with state law.
You say your fighting it in court. Well, you got years before you guys get your crap together on the issue, believe me.

What's funny to me, is you guys are fighting in court to have the ability to operate just as Cali does. Riddle me that.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 23, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong Hal, I think what you-all have done in Cali is a good start. You people have made a lot of folks realize that weed can be benificial as medicine, and you have done a lot in dispelling the myth that weed is evil. The next step is going to be difficult though because this loophole in the law you have created using MMJ as your vehicle to be able to smoke without fear of prosecution is being taken advantage of big time. The conservatives see what is going on, and there are many more of them than there are weed smokers. You-all past a "medical" marijuana law, but are acting and behaving as though weed has been legalized. It hasn't been legalized, and by opening thousands of dispenceries and issuing cards to anyone who wants to smoke weed, you have doomed the movement. It is only a matter of time... JMHO
> 
> peace


 

With all that said bro, Do you think we would have a better chance of just making it legal for everyone? I think not.

We ain't acting like it's legalHemper, it IS legal for me in My State. I am following all state laws.
Long story short, I had Police in my growroom not to long ago, and all they had to say was WOW. Nice set -up. Counted my plants and rocked on. 
The cops out here are over messing with potheads, as long as you have your MMJ rec. 
So, why wouldn't you get one? Because your personal opinion that your not really sick so you can't in good faith get a MMJ rec?

I too have been tokin' a long time. Long before MMJ was ever a term. I too laughed at "Medical" marijuana, and that was not too long ago. I am sure there are posts on this board where I was sayin' the opposite of what I am today.
Times change bro. Take what you can and protect yourself.

Sitting in Jail because of terminology is foolish.


MMJ still contains MJ. If it wasn't for the term MMJ, we would still be in the 90's, and all of us would be looking at hard time. Some of us on these boards still are, and I am sure they would love a little protection from the man.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 24, 2011)

I can understand taking advantage of state law for either profit or protection. The whole thing just doesn't feel right to me. The fact that you are still breaking federal law has me thinking it will eventually jump up and bite you. I hope not, but you are on a list that the state will happily hand over to the Feds. You have to admit that the Feds are getting more and more envolved. I hope you don't have a false sense of security. I certainly don't wish any harm to come your way from any direction. I personally feel safer being an outlaw than I would being legal. But that's just me. I could be wrong. I have been wrong once or twice -- mostly in affairs of the heart tho 

Have a wonderful Christmas

peace


----------



## Roddy (Dec 24, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I can understand taking advantage of state law for either profit or protection. The whole thing just doesn't feel right to me. The fact that you are still breaking federal law has me thinking it will eventually jump up and bite you. *I hope not, but you are on a list that the state will happily hand over to the Feds. You have to admit that the Feds are getting more and more envolved. I* hope you don't have a false sense of security. I certainly don't wish any harm to come your way from any direction. I personally feel safer being an outlaw than I would being legal. But that's just me. I could be wrong. I have been wrong once or twice -- mostly in affairs of the heart tho
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas
> 
> peace



Something worth actually taking a serious approach to.

Hemper, maybe they need to worry about that in Cali, but here, the law states clearly our names cannot be handed out to anyone. They themselves face misdemeanors if such happens. The licensing bureau can acknowledge our card is legit, that's it.

As for feds getting more and more involved....seems only in Cali....mostly! Now...wonder why??????


----------



## Roddy (Dec 24, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Truly clueless.
> 
> The only law cali is breaking is Federal law bud, just like everybody in all 50 states.
> 
> ...



What's funny to me is how you now herald all your guys as law observing upholding citizens. When the need was there, you were proud they broke the law for change...called them mavericks. But....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> As for feds getting more and more involved....seems only in Cali....mostly! Now...wonder why??????



Duh.. because Cali is breaking federal laws(just like anyone that partakes in Mj)not state laws and in MI they are breaking state law and federal laws. That was really hard to figure out:doh:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 24, 2011)

Sure, that's why the feds aren't bothering anyone in other states....but Cali. MI isn't the only other state...is it??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2011)

What are you talking about Roddy? The feds bust ppl everyday in other states for mj


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sure, that's why the feds aren't bothering anyone in other states..




Roddy you really need to get out more or step away from the bong and stay informed.

The feds have been in WA, MT also.



			
				Billings Gazette said:
			
		

> &#65279;HELENA &#8212; It&#8217;s time for the state of Montana to stand up to the federal government over medical marijuana as it has on other states&#8217; rights issues, the owner of a raided Belgrade dispensary told a conference Tuesday.
> 
> &#8220;You&#8217;ll go against them for wolves, you&#8217;ll go against them for buffalo, you&#8217;ll go against them for guns, but (for) marijuana, there&#8217;s no backbone in the state,&#8221; said Randy Leibenguth, who ran MCM Caregivers. &#8220;I think our state needs to have the backbone and stand up for this.&#8221;
> 
> ...





			
				The Seattle Times said:
			
		

> Following the biggest raid on pot dispensaries since voters approved the state's medical-marijuana law in 1998, Seattle U.S. Attorney Jenny Durkan said Wednesday her office doesn't have the ability or inclination to shut down every dispensary in Western Washington &#8212; but authorities won't turn a blind eye to flagrant violations, either.
> 
> "Some people have said the law's confusing," Durkan said. "There's nothing confusing about the illegal conduct they were doing. Everyone knows you can't sell pounds of marijuana out the back door to someone who's not sick. You can't sell OxyContin pills."
> 
> *The Drug Enforcement Administration raided 10 storefront dispensaries Tuesday, including several in Seattle,* where law-enforcement officials have taken a lenient view of medical-marijuana grows and dispensaries. Search-warrant affidavits suggested the shops were fronts for illicit drug dealing and revealed that agents were looking for evidence of drug conspiracies, money laundering and guns.




These are fact not someones fantasy. Unlike your posts.

But I guess this is just you spreading more hogwash.

Most people at a young age learn to keep their trap shut when they do not know what they are talking about. You on the other hand must not have learned this...yet.:rofl:


----------



## Locked (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know why he has such a hard on for Cali pc?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't know why he has such a hard on for Cali pc?



Neither do I HL I just figured it is a bad case of envy and jealously towards Cali. He has one for me cause I call him out on his hogwash then show him up with the facts to back my statements up. Which he is unable to do since most of his discussion is pure fiction.jmo


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't know why he has such a hard on for Cali pc?



I don't. When people go out of their way to harass me, when the OP sends me profanity messages...I take to having fun. 

Seems the op wants to shift all the attention from Cali, well, stirring it toward MI won't do it! If all the op can do is try to shift attention, seems there's a problem? 

When the op does nothing but pretend his mavericks are pure as driven snow....I find that COMICAL and will point it out every chance, so if Hal wants to try his deflection, I'll play!! And I am PLAYING the game, much like Hal wanted...as obvious with his little cry to me in rep....something to the message of pointing to MI and I throwing it all back to Cali...what Hal, you now not wanting to be mavericks???


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Neither do I HL I just figured it is a bad case of envy and jealously towards Cali. He has one for me cause I call him out on his hogwash then show him up with the facts to back my statements up. Which he is unable to do since most of his discussion is pure fiction.jmo



What a joke...pure and simple. Wake up.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 25, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I can understand taking advantage of state law for either profit or protection. The whole thing just doesn't feel right to me. The fact that you are still breaking federal law has me thinking it will eventually jump up and bite you. I hope not, but you are on a list that the state will happily hand over to the Feds. You have to admit that the Feds are getting more and more envolved. I hope you don't have a false sense of security. I certainly don't wish any harm to come your way from any direction. I personally feel safer being an outlaw than I would being legal. But that's just me. I could be wrong. I have been wrong once or twice -- mostly in affairs of the heart tho
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas
> 
> peace


 

I've been on the "list" for 15 years. I know the goverment is slow...but damn.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 25, 2011)

Im gonna go out on a limb and say this thread wont last much longer...   :48:  wheres Tex with the damn popcorn??


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 25, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I don't. When people go out of their way to harass me, when the OP sends me profanity messages...I take to having fun.
> 
> Seems the op wants to shift all the attention from Cali, well, stirring it toward MI won't do it! If all the op can do is try to shift attention, seems there's a problem?
> 
> When the op does nothing but pretend his mavericks are pure as driven snow....I find that COMICAL and will point it out every chance, so if Hal wants to try his deflection, I'll play!! And I am PLAYING the game, much like Hal wanted...as obvious with his little cry to me in rep....something to the message of pointing to MI and I throwing it all back to Cali...what Hal, you now not wanting to be mavericks???


 
I thought you had some intelligence.

Why don't you address my post that answered your questions.

Not trying to shift attention, just trying to point out that other states have conflicts within thier own state laws as well.

See, for me, it's not a game. It's a way of life.

And yes, I gave u neg rep, and signed it. I will continue to do so as you cannot argue intelligently. This conversation is obviously above you, so please stay out of it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2011)

time to stay out of here


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 25, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Truly clueless.
> 
> The only law cali is breaking is Federal law bud, just like everybody in all 50 states.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think I can type any slower....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2011)

1 word at a time may be the way to go


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

_The other issue is the fight with the Feds. This is ongoing. The fact that they are in my State more then others is because we have been established longer and have alot more dispensaries. Easier taget, plain and simple._

And...wait....grabbing more attention than any other state. Yep, more dispensaries which has irked the feds which is why they're there.

_Your issue is that you have CLEAR laws stating that a dispensary is Illegal, and you boys just do it anyway, to hell with state law.
You say your fighting it in court. Well, you got years before you guys get your crap together on the issue, believe me._

Again, please show me where it says dispensaries are illegal. As has been pointed out, there isn't any language. The fact that Bill has to SUE to shut down 3 shops (reportedly selling to unlicensed) tells me there isn't a law or they'd just shut them down. The fact that it's going to the higher courts means we are fighting...can't just one person take an issue to the courts, right??


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 1 word at a time may be the way to go



Doing little to help, here??


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

I've addressed these several times, I can't say any plainer that there is NO LANGUAGE. I can't type any plainer that the law must not have teeth or there'd be no lawsuits...there'd be no dispensaries period! Hope that helps!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Doing little to help, here??


 

Nothing is helping here so time to let to jokes roll


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2011)

Ron White said:
			
		

> You can't fix stupid



:rofl:


----------

